# JADE IS THE FIRST EVER TBS CHAMPION!!!!



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, THE MID CARD QUEEN HAS BEEN CROWNED!!!! JADE CARGILL HAS DOMINATED THE TOURNAMENT AND TAKEN HER RIGHTFUL SPOT AS THE FACE OF TBS!!!! WELCOME TO THAT BITCH SHOW!!!! 🥳 🎉

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478915949352923137















































*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

A truly, truly terrible match.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

2022 is her year! Let's go.


Boldgerg said:


> A truly, truly terrible match.


The Soho effect.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Glad for Jade!! But man she needs a lot of work in ring. And Ruby didn’t help.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> A truly, truly terrible match.


for a truly terrible belt. 

Just wayyyy too soon for a second women's title.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Did she mess up her finisher? It looked like she was going to the top turn buckle but hesitated and didn’t go all the way.

great look, terribly green. Thunder should have it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Accidental post.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

@The Legit Lioness, I knew you'd come! Congratulations to Jade!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 114581
> 
> 
> @The Legit Lioness, I knew you'd come! Congratulations to Jade!


*Thank you for rolling up the Ruby pack backstage. I can feel it in the air tonight.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

She's not the greatest in ring worker but nobody cares about that, she's got presence which is all that matters. 

Really happy with this decision.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Thank you for rolling up the Ruby pack backstage. I can feel it in the air tonight.*


With pleasure!










Soho Destination, AEW Dark.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 114582
> 
> 
> Soho Destination, AEW Dark.


Destination catering.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Was that THE worst women's singles match in Dynamite history?

Congrats to Jade though - she looks like a star.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Destination catering.


Khan reminds of the type of guy that says "You guys can come up with your own story ideas and segments, so you can also bring your own lunch." lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> She's not the greatest in ring worker but nobody cares about that, she's got presence which is all that matters.
> 
> Really happy with this decision.


You right 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478927544250421249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Ruby’s never been a strong worker in the ring. Always looks very soft and non believable. Personally I would have booked Rosa in there to make her look better and legitimize it. But glad she Won.

csnt wait for a Britt Jade Facebook sometime soon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree that Jade is pretty poor in the ring, but she is one of AEW's more marketable females, so i say good call.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ruby Soho SUCKS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*🥺*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> View attachment 114584
> 
> *🥺*


She can hold me like that if she wants.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Corporate Rock said:


> Did she mess up her finisher? It looked like she was going to the top turn buckle but hesitated and didn’t go all the way.
> 
> great look, terribly green. Thunder should have it.


She messes up every move she does or sells, so, yes she botched the finisher and pushed Ruby off way too early.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Were people watching a different match than me? I thought it was Jade's best match yet, still sloppy at points yes, but decent which for her is good. Ruby sold her ass off for her, especially the arm selling she did, I'm surprised people are shitting on her so much. 

Jade winning was the right, and expected move given her booking.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks for the spoiler… havent seen the show yet … haha

But I like Jade and she looks legit. Very happy with this, even though I am a fan of soho as well.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Ruby isn’t as good as the IWC claimed she was.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ceeder said:


> She messes up every move she does or sells, so, yes she botched the finisher and pushed Ruby off way too early.


I think that Ruby could've done more to make The Avalanche Jaded look like a struggle on the turnbuckles like trying to get her arms free or something.

Like if you watch any random Killswitch, which is the same position, it always looks like a struggle between the two wrestlers for position and that's not just on Christian to make it look that way.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> Were people watching a different match than me? I thought it was Jade's best match yet, still sloppy at points yes, but decent which for her is good. Ruby sold her ass off for her, especially the arm selling she did, I'm surprised people are shitting on her so much.
> 
> Jade winning was the right, and expected move given her booking.


I thought her matches with Red Velvet and Thunder Rosa were both much better than tonight's bout. Ruby Soho's style/in-ring flow doesn't compliment Jade's in any way, especially seeing as Ruby herself is really awkward.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Were people watching a different match than me? I thought it was Jade's best match yet, still sloppy at points yes, but decent which for her is good. Ruby sold her ass off for her, especially the arm selling she did, I'm surprised people are shitting on her so much.
> 
> Jade winning was the right, and expected move given her booking.


Jade’s match with Thunder Rosa was miiiiiles better than this.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Prosper said:


> I thought her matches with Red Velvet and Thunder Rosa were both much better than tonight's bout. Ruby Soho's style/in-ring flow doesn't compliment Jade's in any way, especially seeing as Ruby herself is really awkward.


That's fair I suppose. I thought both Rosa and Ruby worked decently well with her, but I found Rosa's match a lot of slower, whereas I think Ruby was able to get Jade to speed up a bit more (I thought that was a big plus). 

Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

No fade for Jade! Jade reigns supreme!

I did like Jades match with Thunder Rosa more. Still am glad that she won the TBS Championship.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> That's fair I suppose. I thought both Rosa and Ruby worked decently well with her, but I found Rosa's match a lot of slower, whereas I think Ruby was able to get Jade to speed up a bit more (I thought that was a big plus).
> 
> Each to their own I suppose.


Shouldn’t the goal of a shitty worker be to work slower and not faster?

The pace with Rosa was slower because Rosa needed to manage and successfully lead the match. Jade barely messed up because they caught their breath between sequences.

A green worker “speeding up” is never a good thing.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

First challenger Nia Jax


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess they might have Shida beat Deeb once and for all and have her face Jade next? For anyone who watches Dark and Elevation, Shida is extremely good at drawing out the best in green talent. I bet she would have a good match with Jade


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Right call was made and that belt looks niiicceee


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Not a fan, wrong choice


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

She's money. Probably has the best look and presence in the company. Now they need to get babyfaces hot like Shida, Statlander, etc so she has credible opposition.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Absolutely killed the momentum of this awesome show. Cargill is just so boring.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ceeder said:


> Shouldn’t the goal of a shitty worker be to work slower and not faster?
> 
> The pace with Rosa was slower because Rosa needed to manage and successfully lead the match. Jade barely messed up because they caught their breath between sequences.
> 
> A green worker “speeding up” is never a good thing.


I don't disagree, but I thought that their match was slow to the point where it was becoming distracting with how slow it was. I remember one spot where Rosa went off the ropes and it looked like she was basically brisking walking instead of running. 

I think with Jade, it kinda benefits to make her try to work a bit faster since she'll eventually need to be able to work to such a speed given the women they have on the roster.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It was the right call and she looks great with that title.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

poor decision to have the least skilled worker be the first person to carry the newest woman's championship, should have been Deeb to immediately give the belt credibility.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Shes that bitch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> First challenger Nia Jax


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

WWE did not disappoint me when they released Ruby Soho, they just kept her too long. Ruby belongs in AEW Dark.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Good call, she is a fucking star.
Too bad the finish was botched but Jade Cargill is money and has huge potential.

I do agree that it would have done wonders for her to win a title later once she'd have truly honed her ring skills

Still that bitch.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jade is still green in many aspects but you cannot deny the star quality about her. Just put her in the ring with talent who can carry her and she will become a top talent in a years time.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

She looks like a star, but that match was a steaming pile of garbage.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrats to Jade. Ruby to Dark please. She and Andrade tie for worst investments.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

ajmaf625 said:


> poor decision to have the least skilled worker be the first person to carry the newest woman's championship, should have been Deeb to immediately give the belt credibility.


The business is in the shape that it's in because promoters and smarks obsess over workrate. Let me guess, in 2005 Paul London and Tajiri should have been world champs over Cena and Batista because they were more skilled, "better" workers.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This title reign is going to be an absolute disaster. Seriously you had Rosa, Shida, Statlander, Deeb, Hayter and Anna all in this tournament and you go with Cargill. You could've had Statlander v Rosa, Shida v Rosa or Deeb v Rosa and this is the final they went with. Tay wasn't even in the tournament. I'd have them play into that and have Tay challenge Cargill and dethrone her ASAP


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> This title reign is going to be an absolute disaster. Seriously you had Rosa, Shida, Statlander, Deeb, Hayter and Anna all in this tournament and you go with Cargill. You could've had Statlander v Rosa, Shida v Rosa or Deeb v Rosa and this is the final they went with. Tay wasn't even in the tournament. I'd have them play into that and have Tay challenge Cargill and dethrone her ASAP


*Complaining about Jade's lack of workrate and then following up that rant by saying Tay Conti is the answer is the most unintentionally funny post I've read in a while.*


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Complaining about Jade's lack of workrate and then following up that rant by saying Tay Conti is the answer is the most unintentionally funny post I've read in a while.*


Tay Conti is 20x better than Jade. Are you on crack?? Watch her match last week, or her matches with Shida and Britt. Educate yourself


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> Tay Conti is 20x better than Jade. Are you on crack?? Watch her match last week, or her matches with Shida and Britt. Educate yourself


*She's the most overrated mediocre wrestler in this company. Educate yourself.*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> This title reign is going to be an absolute disaster. Seriously you had Rosa, Shida, Statlander, Deeb, Hayter and Anna all in this tournament and you go with Cargill. You could've had Statlander v Rosa, Shida v Rosa or Deeb v Rosa and this is the final they went with. Tay wasn't even in the tournament. I'd have them play into that and have Tay challenge Cargill and dethrone her ASAP


None of that is happening. This is Jades year, she's taking it all the way.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *She's garbage and the most overrated mediocre wrestler in this company. Educate yourself.*


Watch her match with Shida and Britt. Plus the great match on Rampage last week. Jade hasn't had a match even close to that level. If you honestly think Cargill is a better Wrestler than Tay then you really are a mark


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Adapting said:


> None of that is happening. This is Jades year, she's taking it all the way.


This title reign will be a compete disaster


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> This title reign will be a compete disaster


The match was against Soho. She was terrible in WWE and she's still terrible. 

I have faith that it won't be a disaster, but we'll see. Don't be surprised if she remains dominate for a long time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> Watch her match with Shida and Britt. Plus the great match on Rampage last week. Jade hasn't had a match even close to that level. If you honestly think Cargill is a better Wrestler than Tay then you really are a dumbass


*Committing forum suicide over Tay Conti is a choice.*


taker1986 said:


> This title reign will be a compete disaster




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476649908103008261


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Adapting said:


> The match was against Soho. She was terrible in WWE and she's still terrible.
> 
> I have faith that it won't be a disaster, but we'll see. Don't be surprised if she remains dominate for a long time.


Soho is pretty average, honestly I would've had Statlander v Thunder Rosa as the final. Neither Jade or Ruby were good options.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This is the most Vince McMahon thinTony Khan has done to date.

When even Thunder Rosa struggles to get even a decent match out of you. You are nowhere near ready to be a champion.

Even her promos aren’t that great either.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Soho is pretty average, honestly I would've had Statlander v Thunder Rosa as the final. Neither Jade or Ruby were good options.


Thunder Rosa is going for Britt and the AEW women's title mostlikely. If that's the case Jade was the best option over Soho and Statlander. I would have rather watched Jade vs Statlander in the finals though.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*FOR SWOLE!!!*


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Makes sense now why Swole left kicking and screaming. She knew this was coming.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

imscotthALLIN said:


> Makes sense now why Swole left kicking and screaming. She knew this was coming.


Huh? What does that gotta do with anything? Wasn't she talking about diversity with her people? Last time I checked, Jade was black.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> This title reign will be a compete disaster


It will. At best they Goldberg her but Jade needs longer matches to advance and having the title put a spot light on you during that time isn't a good idea. Jade is in the same place she was when she teamed with Shaq and she's been doing quick matches all throughout. That hasn't helped her improve much at all. Plus when others like Ember Moon show up in a month she's only gonna look more out of place. Jade will be a total badass in the future but right now isn't it.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Huh? What does that gotta do with anything? Wasn't she talking about diversity with her people? Last time I checked, Jade was black.


When the TBS title was announced, Swole tweeted that she was owed the title but Jade was gonna win it. Swole isn't about diversity. She's about pushing more black faces so long as she's at the top of that mountain.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Bit Bitterson said:


> Ruby isn’t as good as the IWC claimed she was.


Ruby is great at charecter work and believable on the mic,but yeah she is nowhere near Rosa/Deeb/Riho as a worker despite probably having wrestled more matches of her career then any of them. It's weird how WWE and AEW have decided to put her in that workhorse slot when that isn't really her strength


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

Am I the only one who doesn't care if a woman's champion isn't a 5 star performer in the ring as long as I find her entertaining to watch?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

They buried the most over woman on the AEW roster next to Britt Baker that should have remained in the main event title picture against Britt to put over a glorified jobber with a crazy winning streak that makes no sense given her greener than green skill level. Whether people like Britt or Ruby or not it's hard to understand why they would waste time putting Soho in there to go this far and lose to a jobber, if she lost to Thunder Rosa I could understand, but Jade? Britt vs Riott had momentum with everyone behind Ruby 'escaping' WWE and Britt is already over like no other in the company. Wtf. Jade needs serrriious work all around except her visual...perhaps another few years in developmental.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

ThunderNitro said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care if a woman's champion isn't a 5 star performer in the ring as long as I find them entertaining to watch?


No. I enjoy a lot of women whether they are champion or not in various companies that aren't 5 star performers in the ring(like Ruby for example), but I cannot get behind someone who is lucky to be 1 star in the ring, on the mic, with their charisma and has nothing but a 2 or 3 star visual like Jade.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Good decision. 

Keep her looking strong with a secondary belt against lower talent. 

I don't think Ruby is a title talent either. And her promo style is as grating as Brandy is when she is trying to sound street, y'all.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Both were horrible choices to win.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Thunder Rosa is going for Britt and the AEW women's title mostlikely. If that's the case Jade was the best option over Soho and Statlander. I would have rather watched Jade vs Statlander in the finals though.


*I'd love to see how she does in a power vs power matchup. This gif is beautiful btw:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478915283763048449*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> They buried the most over woman on the AEW roster next to Britt Baker that should have remained in the main event title picture against Britt to put over a glorified jobber with a crazy winning streak that makes no sense given her greener than green skill level. Whether people like Britt or Ruby or not it's hard to understand why they would waste time putting Soho in there to go this far and lose to a jobber, if she lost to Thunder Rosa I could understand, but Jade? Britt vs Riott had momentum with everyone behind Ruby 'escaping' WWE and Britt is already over like no other in the company. Wtf. Jade needs serrriious work all around except her visual...perhaps another few years in developmental.


*The sooner you realize wrestling ability is the least important part of wrestling, the less rage you will experience over this correct decision.*


----------



## RockettotheCrockett (Oct 30, 2021)

I've said this before but I would have prefered a Statlander Cargill final. At least it would be more entertaining skills wise. Soho needs time off to get better in the ring. She is definitely not championship material.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

makes me think the belt was heading to ruby but with all the shit going down they decided to switch it.
ruby is not great at all, never was and never will be and as for jade, she is green as gooseshit but i do believe there is something about her that's going to make her a brilliant heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

the_hound said:


> makes me think the belt was heading to ruby but with all the shit going down they decided to switch it.
> ruby is not great at all, never was and never will be and as for jade, she is green as gooseshit but i do believe there is something about her that's going to make her a brilliant heel.


*I feel the opposite. There was no reason for Jade to lose her streak so soon, especially not to someone like Ruby. This was the plan all along.*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

RockettotheCrockett said:


> I've said this before but I would have prefered a Statlander Cargill final. At least it would be more entertaining skills wise. Soho needs time off to get better in the ring. She is definitely not championship material.


If Statlander doesn´t win gold in 2022, she should Riott.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pretty terrible match unfortunately, and I'm sorry but TBS sounds like some kind of medical condition.

As bad as the match was it didn't hurt Jade in my mind. Like I expect her to be a bit rough round the edges, she's still very green. She can only get better in the ring though, because she has pretty much every thing else. her entire look and presentation just screams STAR.

Ruby's stock took a big hit here though, is it time we just admit she's not actually any good? I think thesedays people tend to hype up any woman that has an indy background. Like we expect the women of today to all be really good in the ring, when reality is the standards are much lower than they are with the guys and even people like Ruby who have been around a long time just aren't any good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Pretty terrible match unfortunately, and I'm sorry but TBS sounds like some kind of medical condition.
> 
> As bad as the match was it didn't hurt Jade in my mind. Like I expect her to be a bit rough round the edges, she's still very green. She can only get better in the ring though, because she has pretty much every thing else. her entire look and presentation just screams STAR.
> 
> Ruby's stock took a big hit here though, is it time we just admit she's not actually any good? I think thesedays people tend to hype up any woman that has an indy background. Like we expect the women of today to all be really good in the ring, when reality is the standards are much lower than they are with the guys and even people like Ruby who have been around a long time just aren't any good.


*I'm kinda glad Ruby got exposed here for the simps who think every woman fired from WWE is an elite wrestler that was HELD DOWN BY THE MAAAN, DUDE! The only one is actually Athena (Ember Moon) but most people understandably think she's boring. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm kinda glad Ruby got exposed here for the simps who think every woman fired from WWE is an elite wrestler that was HELD DOWN BY THE MAAAN, DUDE! The only one is actually Athena (Ember Moon) but most people understandably think she's boring. *


Thats a good point too. People definitely seem to act like everyone that the WWE releases thesedays could have been a HUUUUUUGE Star and is an incredible Pro Wrestler. Most of the time thats just hyperbole, which is definitely the case with Ruby. She's just actually not any good. At least Jade has the excuse of being green whats Ruby's excuse?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Jade is one of the STARS that they made so far, her appearances actually matter and feel like they're special. She could definitely use some polish in the ring, but wrestling is teachable, charisma and presence is not, and she has both in spades.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

There have been a few times now that I have seen/heard people say that when their wives watch AEW they react to Jade and seem interested in her. Probably because she looks like an actual star and stands out.

Also, Jade being unstoppable is one of her most intriguing things right now. Shes been winning over and over again. Even before this tourney started it started feeling like "Okay, they are booking Jade in to a situation where she eventually needs a title shot". So to me it made sense for her to win this from that perspective.

Plus I do like how great the belt looks on her. Not sure if I said that before but ill say it anyway.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

She is extremely green and probably shouldn’t be the first champ, but hopefully she will have some good defenses and improve her basic wrestling moves. She can have a long career and be one of the top faces of the company in the future if she improves in the ring.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

I can't wait for Jade's lengthy title reign, and the crowd turning on her and chanting "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE" during all her matches.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

Eek. The first person to hold a title should have the ability to put the title over so it has a base of interest from us the fans.
Jade as amazing as she looks is not that person.
Kris Statlander should have turned heel and won the title 
she has the following and talent to put the TBS title over


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hope she continues to wrestle regularly on dark to keep gaining experience, the champions in AEW tend to wrestle less, Jade needs to keep on wrestling every week, tag matches with Martinez would help to she could learn alot.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Happy for Jade, that finish looked rough but the match was alright. There was no way the title was going for Ruby, Jade has been their project for a year.

I think Ruby is getting unnecessary shat on here, she's the 2nd best on the mic behind DMD, one of the most over girls there and she can play both heel and babyface. She's no Serena Deeb or Thunder Rosa in the ring, but she's a good bumper who can have good to great matches with people on her level or better.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

The XL 2 said:


> The business is in the shape that it's in because promoters and smarks obsess over workrate. Let me guess, in 2005 Paul London and Tajiri should have been world champs over Cena and Batista because they were more skilled, "better" workers.


Cena and Batista weren't being crowned a brand new championship it's completely different. Jade winning an established championship like the AEW Woman's championship vs her winning the TBS woman's championship is night and day.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I feel the opposite. There was no reason for Jade to lose her streak so soon, especially not to someone like Ruby. This was the plan all along.*


yup - Jade was never losing to Ruby


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Bit Bitterson said:


> Ruby isn’t as good as the IWC claimed she was.


We all know, why IWC suddenly cheered for her, when coming to AEW.



Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 114588


Not funny.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ger said:


> We all know, why IWC suddenly cheered for her, when coming to AEW.


Ruby had a very good tournament match against Kris Statlander (one of the best women's matches of the last 12 months) and another decent one against Britt around when she first debuted. Let's not act like she's absolute bottom-of-the-barrel trash because of her match with Jade last night. It wasn't her best night at all but at the same time carrying Jade is a feat in itself. Their styles don't mesh. I'm a Jade Cargill fan but she didn't carry her end of the match last night and Ruby is not at a Serena Deeb or Thunder Rosa level where she can make it work all the way through, but she has had plenty of good matches against better talent in the past and bringing her into AEW is still and has been beneficial.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ruby Soho SUCKS.


I was saying this years ago when people here thought she was just being held down by the evil WWE machine. 😂


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I just saw the finish. That looked bad. Please get Jade off tv for more training.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

ajmaf625 said:


> Cena and Batista weren't being crowned a brand new championship it's completely different. Jade winning an established championship like the AEW Woman's championship vs her winning the TBS woman's championship is night and day.


I'd argue putting the Title on Jade gets the Title off to a better start than what some people are calling for. You put the Title on some workrate Wrestler and so what? You might occasionally get a good match out of their reign.

Haven't we seen enough in recent years that just putting a Title on someone because of their workrate often doesn't produce anything memorable.

Whereas you put the Title on someone who looks and feels like a genuine Star and it makes the Title feel more important because a Star is carrying it. 

Perfect example Britt Baker; she's not actually that good in the ring. She's pretty unremarkable in the ring really. Now yes she's much more polished than Jade is, but the Womens Title is much better off on Britt Baker than it was on the more workrate based girls who held it before her because Britts an actual Star.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Happy for Jade, that finish looked rough but the match was alright. There was no way the title was going for Ruby, Jade has been their project for a year.
> 
> I think Ruby is getting unnecessary shat on here, she's the 2nd best on the mic behind DMD, one of the most over girls there and she can play both heel and babyface. She's no Serena Deeb or Thunder Rosa in the ring, but she's a good bumper who can have good to great matches with people on her level or better.


*You understand how large the gap is after DMD on the microphone, right?*


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Moonlight_drive said:


> I just saw the finish. That looked bad. Please get Jade off tv for more training.


Show some respect to the champion, please.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So Last Year Bianca did the damn thing and now Tony Khan gave it too Jade? I see what you doing Tony.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

My partner was in awe when she saw Jade Cargill for the first time last night up until when I bored her about the Big Swole comments. 

A nice moment for Jade and her Daughter albeit I think they could have told the story of the match in about six minutes or less and it would have presented Jade as far more impressive.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

The Black Eva Marie


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

The match was absolutely terrible. Amazing to think that was probably rehearsed loads of times to get her over.
I personally don’t get the hype with Jade, she does nothing for me at all. That said they need to get her far more experience in the ring behind the scenes and have basic squash matches with her until she stops botching every move. Let’s face it the AEW womens division is really weak, and really didn’t need a second title


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I was saying this years ago when people here thought she was just being held down by the evil WWE machine. 😂


*It's not just here. Twitter is just as delusional. *


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You understand how large the gap is after DMD on the microphone, right?*


Yes lol. Ruby's a distant second but she can hang with her when necessary. Their one on one exchange was great, 
They have something with Ruby, she's over, she's got a unique look, she's a bumper.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yes lol. Ruby's a distant second but she can hang with her when necessary. Their one on one exchange was great,
> They have something with Ruby, she's over, she's got a unique look, she's a bumper.


She looks like a pigeon with makeup on.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I think Ruby is getting unnecessary shat on here, she's the 2nd best on the mic behind DMD, one of the most over girls there and she can play both heel and babyface. She's no Serena Deeb or Thunder Rosa in the ring, but she's a good bumper who can have good to great matches with people on her level or better.












Second best on the mic?! Even over @Prosper Rosa, DOT?! Ay, Dios mio!


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

You know Big Swole is fuming.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 114611
> 
> 
> Second best on the mic?! Even over @Prosper Rosa, DOT?! Ay, Dios mio!












Looking good Soho.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

ThunderNitro said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care if a woman's champion isn't a 5 star performer in the ring as long as I find her entertaining to watch?


If it was up to these smarks, Kaz Hayashi, Billy Kidman, Dean Malenko, Taka, Essa Rios and Jerry Lynn would have been pushed over Steve Austin, The Rock, Bill Goldberg, Hulk Hogan, Triple H and Kevin Nash in the Monday Night Wars because they had "better matches."


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 114611
> 
> 
> Second best on the mic?! Even over @Prosper Rosa, DOT?! Ay, Dios mio!


That oversell! Ruby providing meme material is another reason to feature her. 
Rosa's more hit and miss on the mic for me lol.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> That oversell! Ruby providing meme material is another reason to feature her.
> Rosa's more hit and miss on the mic for me lol.












Good luck my brother. I know @Prosper Rosa is already running to your location.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

> *JADE IS THE FIRST EVER TBS CHAMPION!!!!*


If only they gave that title to someone who's talented.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

She was a better choice than Ruby. But she is not in my top 5 favorites from the AEW women’s division.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Ruby Riot is the vanilla version of Big Swole but she is getting title matches for being one of the worst in the female roster.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> If it was up to these smarks, Kaz Hayashi, Billy Kidman, Dean Malenko, Taka, Essa Rios and Jerry Lynn would have been pushed over Steve Austin, The Rock, Bill Goldberg, Hulk Hogan, Triple H and Kevin Nash in the Monday Night Wars because they had "better matches."


Trust me. I was alive during the war. Nobody wanted the cruiserweights to go over the big guys. They may have wanted an entire show of the more consistent wrestlers. though. There were always rumours of Malenko booking a junior round robin or single elimination tournament but alas it was not meant to be.

Steve Austin was excellent in his matches throughout the war. Before he broke his neck he was probably among the top two or three very best workers in the WWF, if not the entire continent. He started to fall off the scale in 1999 though. When 2001 rolled around he had one of his best years ever in the ring.

The Rock and Triple H both improved greatly as the war raged on. HHH was maybe the best wrestler in the US in 2000. Tajiri in ECW was his best competition for the hypothetical 2000 Wrestler of the Year award.

Tajiri was great at everything when he came from ECW to WWE. He had what the French probably call “oodles” of charisma. Tajiri with William Regal is some of the best backstage material WWE did that decade…or possibly any decade.

Essa Rios was such a green WWF flash in the pan. Many online wouldn’t have wanted Rios to win the cruiserweight title. As Mr. Aguila he got a lot more consistent and sometimes spectacular when he was in CMLL. Forget World Title talk completely with Rios. His fans just wanted to see Lita.

TAKA and Kaz Hayashi were back in Japan regularly from 1998-2000. They both tried their time in the Big 3 promotions although neither made it past doing 2/3. Any title talk for these guys in the American promotions beyond the beltsi in their weight class would not have been spoken with a straight face had the forum posters met in person. Jerry Lynn was ECW World Champ.

Billy Kidman was seriously the Great White Hope for WCW smaller guys. He may have had some who wanted him main eventing but again that is pie in the sky talk written by WCW fans. Absurd wishing of that type was only his biggest fans and the more dissatisfied loyal WCW fans.

Kevin Nash is nobody to be measured against. Nash wasa bad but tall wannabe Orange Cassidy. Ask him. He was the laziest wrestler. most of his four years in WCW. Good for him. He showed us smart marks that he can stay more over than his vanilla midgetswhile exuding the least effort. He seems like a decent guy to have a pop with.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Upstart474 said:


> Ruby Riot is the vanilla version of Big Swole but she is getting title matches for being one of the worst in the female roster.


She is over. Push the over people. There is no way ANYONE could carry Jade that long and by taking that nutty finish from Jade. IIRC, she had never done it from the atop the second(?) turnbuckle.They never should have attempted that crazy move. 

Dustin should stop teaching the women his spots. They all look goofy running from every corner not occupied by opponents.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> If it was up to these smarks, Kaz Hayashi, Billy Kidman, Dean Malenko, Taka, Essa Rios and Jerry Lynn would have been pushed over Steve Austin, The Rock, Bill Goldberg, Hulk Hogan, Triple H and Kevin Nash in the Monday Night Wars because they had "better matches."


Just about nobody would say that.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Congrats to Jade. Ruby to Dark please. She and Andrade tie for worst investments.


Nah, that's Matt Hardy but I see your point.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Trust me. I was alive during the war. Nobody wanted the cruiserweights to go over the big guys. They may have wanted an entire show of the more consistent wrestlers. though. There were always rumours of Malenko booking a junior round robin or single elimination tournament but alas it was not meant to be.
> 
> Steve Austin was excellent in his matches throughout the war. Before he broke his neck he was probably among the top two or three very best workers in the WWF, if not the entire continent. He started to fall off the scale in 1999 though. When 2001 rolled around he had one of his best years ever in the ring.
> 
> ...


Despite their wrestling skills the Radicalz were a complete bore fest as most of them were vanilla midgets that lacked charisma. When they decided to leave WCW I did not miss them.

Steve Austin could wrestle before his neck injury,but nobody cared about him when he was wrestling as Stunning Steve or as the Ringmaster.His mic work as Stone Cold is what made him must see TV. 

Tajiri was another wrestler who was great in the ring,but was forgettable because he could not cut a good promo in English.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Nah, that's Matt Hardy but I see your point.


True, but at least Matt used to be good.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Good for Jade. She has star potential. It was a mistake to have her face Ruby. Neither of them is a good in-ring worker and they don't compliment each other's styles very well. It would have been better to have Jade vs Statlander in the finals. Statlander has the size and strength to compliment Jade. In fact, Statlander should be the person to take the title off Jade after a longer title reign.

I would also love it if AEW could have some open challenges for women like Jordynne Grace, Willow Nightingale, Athena, Mia Yim and Mickie James. They best thing for Jade is to work with experienced women who can help guide her in her matches and make her look like a million bucks. Deeb, Shida, and eventually Martinez could all do that as well.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> True, but at least Matt used to be good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jade is so pretty, unbothered, and successful. Love that for her.*


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Good for Jade, this was always going to be the result. The belt was practically created for her, anyone who can't see that must be blind.

As others have said they're making Jade do too much in the ring, in some parts last night she was really exposed and I actually felt bad for her. Dangerous finish too, she looked like she could've killed Ruby in that. They need to keep Jade to a less is more approach big time. Slow strong stuff, she seems to have a few good power moves down which is all she really needs.

IMO Ruby deserves credit. Bounced all over the place for Jade and made her look good. She's not the best female they have but to pretend she's one of the worst is ridiculous.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why does aew women have 2 belts? They barely have enough women to go after 1 belt much less 2


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> why does aew women have 2 belts? They barely have enough women to go after 1 belt much less 2


They wanted to keep pushing Jade while keeping Britt at the top so they created a belt for Jade. Basically the only reason.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> The business is in the shape that it's in because promoters and smarks obsess over workrate. Let me guess, in 2005 *Paul London* and Tajiri should have been world champs over Cena and Batista because they were more skilled, "better" workers.


Yes, not necessarily instead but he was at least US/IC champion material and was also better with promos than Danielson ever was when given the chance to speak


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jade is so pretty, unbothered, and successful. Love that for her.*
> View attachment 114615


The title looks fine as fuck on her!


----------



## DtX (Apr 1, 2015)

yeahbaby! said:


> Good for Jade, this was always going to be the result. The belt was practically created for her, anyone who can't see that must be blind.
> 
> As others have said they're making Jade do too much in the ring, in some parts last night she was really exposed and I actually felt bad for her. Dangerous finish too, she looked like she could've killed Ruby in that. They need to keep Jade to a less is more approach big time. Slow strong stuff, she seems to have a few good power moves down which is all she really needs.
> 
> IMO Ruby deserves credit. Bounced all over the place for Jade and made her look good. She's not the best female they have but to pretend she's one of the worst is ridiculous.


Yeah I agree. She reminds me a lot of Lex Luger and should be booked similarly. The torture rack would be a great finisher for her (assuming she can pull it off safely).


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Hephaesteus said:


> why does aew women have 2 belts? They barely have enough women to go after 1 belt much less 2


They have 24 women on their roster. WWE has 23 women. Call it a draw since those pages are never 100% accurate and complete lists.

AEW could have used men’s trios titles or women’s tag titles as a diiiiiiiiistaaaant second choice.

They could have four or five tag team pairings that wouldn’t need creating. It is not even on the same planet as the men’s tag titles. The men could quite easily do a 32 team bracket tournament. Not one team would need to be created just to shore up the tournament numbers.

This second tier women’s belt is custom made for That Bitch! Yeah, you know the one. It might make more sense for a new character like Jade to enter AEW with a title already. AEW could either create one to give to Jade as part of her character. They could also take a title that already exists and use that as Jade’s credentials when she debuts. From there they can rename the title under the AEW brand name. Whether it was created for Jade or purchased they can simply add A-E-W to the belt’s design.

From then on it can be an official AEW Title to be won and lost by whoever wins…or loses it. It wouldn’t be defended regularly at first until a babyface wins it. That could also be when they rename it.

Oh well, I should have been thinking ahead 15 years ago when TK and I were on the same message board, TK was then known as Coach Tony K. Too late! TK has made his mistakes. Just purchase Emi Sakura’s promotion so Coach Tony K can start over anew.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> They have 24 women on their roster. *WWE has 23 women*. Call it a draw since those pages are never 100% accurate and complete lists.
> 
> AEW could have used men’s trios titles or women’s tag titles as a diiiiiiiiistaaaant second choice.
> 
> ...


WWE has much much more women


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The sooner you realize wrestling ability is the least important part of wrestling, the less rage you will experience over this correct decision.*


Obviously wrestling ability isn't the most important aspect of wrestling otherwise people like Sareena Deeb would be champ and it would be a snooze fest cause she lacks character. When it comes to Jade Cargill though she checks zero boxes other than an ok look so I'm genuinely curious to know how putting a title on a terrible jobber with no future is the correct decision?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> Obviously wrestling ability isn't the most important aspect of wrestling otherwise people like Sareena Deeb would be champ and it would be a snooze fest cause she lacks character. When it comes to Jade Cargill though she checks zero boxes other than an ok look so I'm genuinely curious to know how putting a title on a terrible jobber with no future is the correct decision?


*Your first mistake was calling her a terrible jobber with no future. Her star power was widely recognized on her first appearance. She has the strongest presence on the roster and commands attention by simply existing. You can't teach that. Her wrestling can improve eventually, but no one is ever going to match her physical charisma.*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> Obviously wrestling ability isn't the most important aspect of wrestling otherwise people like Sareena Deeb would be champ and it would be a snooze fest cause she lacks character. When it comes to Jade Cargill though she checks zero boxes other than an ok look so I'm genuinely curious to know how putting a title on a terrible jobber with no future is the correct decision?


A jobber? She's been undefeated since she debuted 10 months ago. She's the first TBS champ ever and it doesn't look like it's changing in the near future so her future is fine lol.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Adapting said:


> A jobber? She's been undefeated since she debuted 10 months ago. She's the first TBS champ ever and it doesn't look like it's changing in the near future so her future is fine lol.


Pushing a performer to the top doesn't mean they should be pushed, and with it being scripted her victories mean nothing in whether or not she has the goods. Why they booked her this way to begin with was a shock initially but not so much given the way most things are booked in AEW. Riho is facing Britt Baker (who hasn't beat Riho)in a title match and this isn't booked as a comedy angle, but it certainly feels like one, and Riho has nothing to offer, not even a look like Cargill has at least. Strange booking decisions.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> Pushing a performer to the top doesn't mean they should be pushed, and with it being scripted her victories mean nothing in whether or not she has the goods. Why they booked her this way to begin with was a shock initially but not so much given the way most things are booked in AEW. Riho is facing Britt Baker (who hasn't beat Riho)in a title match and this isn't booked as a comedy angle, but it certainly feels like one, and Riho has nothing to offer, not even a look like Cargill has at least. Strange booking decisions.


Her look is phenomenal, that's why they went above and beyond with her. She'll get better in the ring, they're banking a ton on her so we'll see what happens. As of now, the future is bright.

Also yea... Riho is terrible I agree.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Her look is phenomenal, that's why they went above and beyond with her. She'll get better in the ring, they're banking a ton on her so we'll see what happens. As of now, the future is bright.
> 
> Also yea... Riho is terrible I agree.


I hope you're right about Jade Cargill as I like to see anyone given tv time succeed, but I don't see it. Time will tell. Even if she improves, if they don't start telling some stories that last more than 2 weeks, it won't matter anyway unless she goes to another company. 

Riho is an embarrassment across the board just like Maki Itoh, Emi Sakura, to some extent Shida(though not as bad) and many of the other Japanese 'wrestlers' in AEW. They don't have any that feel like stars the way Io Shirai, Kairi or Asuka come across and it really hurts Britt Baker to keep wasting time with Riho. I was hoping they'd build up Jamie Hayter underneath Baker to dethrone her eventually, but they haven't bothered with that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479290815788863489


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

otbr87 said:


> Obviously wrestling ability isn't the most important aspect of wrestling otherwise people like Sareena Deeb would be champ and it would be a snooze fest cause she lacks character. When it comes to Jade Cargill though she checks zero boxes other than an ok look so I'm genuinely curious to know how putting a title on a terrible jobber with no future is the correct decision?


"Ok look "when she is 6 ft and looks like a IRL war goddess ? "Jobber" when she is clearly a monster heel who has been undefeated since debuting ? Come on, it sounds like a personal grudge at this point 😆


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479290815788863489


You know Swole printed out Jade's photo and is using it as target practice as we speak.










"It should have been ME!"


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RogueSlayer said:


> The Black Eva Marie


 😬


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479527006677057536


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> WWE has much much more women





TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> WWE has much much more women


You are right. I went to the official WWE page and their REAL number is closer to 52. I originally just counted Raw and Smackdown plus the “free agents” who aren’t used right now like Bayley.

Does this make WWE look good or bad? Why is their active roster so thin?


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> You are right. I went to the official WWE page and their REAL number is closer to 52. I originally just counted Raw and Smackdown plus the “free agents” who aren’t used right now like Bayley.
> 
> Does this make WWE look good or bad? Why is their active roster so thin?


Well tbh if antything it does make them look incompetent, because it's not acceptable to have so much women in your roster and so few being used.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Great looks but she's absolutely terrible in the ring, I wouldn't say this is the best way to promote your new title.


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

For now, I really don't care that she's not great in the ring. 

I like watching her come in and smash people up while looking great doing it.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

The weirdest part of the whole match for me was suddenly talking about and then showing her son watching on, when did she turn babyface?

When Iron Sheik was about to beat Bob Backlund for the WWF title, they didn't cut to his family watching on in the front row.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Pretty terrible match unfortunately, and I'm sorry but TBS sounds like some kind of medical condition.


when your Irritable bowel syndrome takes a turn for the worse and becomes TERRIBLE BOWEL SYNDROME


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

kendo_nagasaki said:


> The weirdest part of the whole match for me was suddenly talking about and then showing her son watching on, when did she turn babyface?
> 
> When Iron Sheik was about to beat Bob Backlund for the WWF title, they didn't cut to his family watching on in the front row.


This one was kinda weird for me too since it looked like she turned babyface when I thought she was the heel all this time.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

For the @The Legit Lioness 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480533635086303232


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> For the @The Legit Lioness
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480533635086303232


*No lies were told:









I've been saying Danielson vs Page was never the right move since before he won the title and they found out the hard way. I'm glad it made Jade look like even more of a star though.*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> I've been saying Danielson vs Page was never the right move since before he won the title and they found out the hard way. I'm glad it made Jade look like even more of a star though.


What I really want to know is who are the AEW officials that were against Jade winning and putting the belt on Soho. The streets need to know!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No lies were told:
> View attachment 114876
> 
> 
> I've been saying Danielson vs Page was never the right move since before he won the title and they found out the hard way. I'm glad it made Jade look like even more of a star though.*


I wish we had access to the full demo breakdowns and not just ones based on age. It would be interesting to know if Jade's draw power was an increase in AEW's normal audience (male/white) or did she bring in viewers that AEW generally struggles with (women/minorities). It stands to reason that she would do well in the latter groups, but it would actually be a great sign if she held the normal viewers and brought in newer eyes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> What I really want to know is who are the AEW officials that were against Jade winning and putting the belt on Soho. The streets need to know!


*Probably the same stupid people who think they do enough to attract a Black audience because the NBA is on TNT. All those Black people that AEW don't cater to, tuned in to watch Jade win and dominated their world title match. It's almost like catering to 1 demo is the reason for their stagnation. Hopefully this was a wake up call.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Big Booty Bex said:


> What I really want to know is who are the AEW officials that were against Jade winning and putting the belt on Soho. The streets need to know!


We won't likely ever know, but we can go by process of elimination.

Khan - He set up the whole tournament for Jade to win, so I doubt it was him.

Cody - She trained at the Nightmare Factory and Cody was willing to give a green talent like Ogogo a spotlight. So it likely isn't him.

Kenny - He does work with the women and as far as I know he has never given his opinion on Jade. Could be possible, but I don't see him standing in the way.

Dustin Rhodes - He also works with the women. Since he helps the women with their in-ring work, I could see him feeling she is too green and not ready for a longer match.

Deeb - Same as Dustin


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> You are right. I went to the official WWE page and their REAL number is closer to 52. I originally just counted Raw and Smackdown plus the “free agents” who aren’t used right now like Bayley.
> 
> Does this make WWE look good or bad? Why is their active roster so thin?


Imagine being a male dominated business driven around male talent drawing the house and expecting women to have equal amount of people on the roster. Not hard to imagine because people actually think this makes sense


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Probably the same stupid people who think they do enough to attract a Black audience because the NBA is on TNT. All those Black people that AEW don't cater to, tuned in to watch Jade win and dominated their world title match. It's almost like catering to 1 demo is the reason for their stagnation. Hopefully this was a wake up call.*


That was laughably dumb. Imagine executives thinking maybe if we start showing reruns of Puss in Boots and Crazy Rich Asians we'll attract and conquer the Latin and Asian audience as well.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

While I still hate the title name, I think this secondary title and putting it on Jade was one of the smartest decisions AEW has made this past year, if not ever.

On the face of it, why create a secondary title with such a weak women's division? They don't have the roster to justify it, right?

Well to me it has bought them time to grow both the division and arguably one of their biggest potentil assets in the company in Jade.

They have time to build a very green talent while keeping her away from the main event and top talent in Britt Baker and not jumping the shark. In addition to dark/elevtion etc. They have two places on the main roster to grow green talents and push others. Even if the top end is a bit more of band aid territory with talents like Deeb and soho, they are buying time to grow underneath. Likely additions to the top layer with people like Ember moon, Taya Valkyrie, Toni storm and Mia Yim would make the division even more legit very quickly.

The strategy planned or accidental is paying off imo. Cargill looks stronger and stronger and visually will always turn heads. WWE are naturally interested but I think she has the world at her feet and is being handled well in AEW. I don't see her leaving this year or the next. She has it good and time on her side.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> This title reign will be a compete disaster


And I was proven right. Her best match was her first defence against Anna Jay (someone who's badly underused by TK) and the last 3 months she's just been treading water.


----------

